# WANTED:  April 26, 27, 28 (3 nights) in Orlando



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2014)

This isn't for me, I posted it for a friend who needs to add on 3 nights to their stay.

2 bdm. preferred - 3 adults & 3 children


----------



## rcollinsny (Mar 26, 2014)

*2 Bedroom Suite*

Denise, we have a 2 Bedroom Deluxe suite at Orlando International Resort Club for 3 nights starting on 4/26. PM us if you are still looking.

Thanks


----------

